# Beginner's Question



## Alex Docklands (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello - I apologise if this is a basic question.

I have taken a photo of a snow capped mountain against a bright blue sky.

The snow (obviously) looks white, except where it is in a shadow, and in the shadow it appears an unnatural color that is a blue almost the same color as the bright blue sky.  Is there any way of toning down the brightness of this blue in the shadows without toning down the brightness of the entire picture?

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but can't figure out what to do!

Alex


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Alex and welcome to the forums. 
You could use the adjustment brush to make local changes to the shadow area. Just select the adjustment brush and paint over the area you want to change and then adjust the sliders to taste.


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 24, 2012)

You could also try warming the WB (white balance) a bit which may reduce the blue shadow some without affecting the sky, much.

Worth a try.

Don


----------



## Alex Docklands (Mar 24, 2012)

DonRicklin said:


> You could also try warming the WB (white balance) a bit which may reduce the blue shadow some without affecting the sky, much.
> 
> Worth a try.
> 
> Don




Thank you both for your suggestions.  I appreciate you taking the time to help me.  I will give them both a go!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 27, 2012)

It may just be that your white balance is a little too cool, but it's also likely that the snow really was a little blue -- it's reflecting the blue sky above.


----------

